# Virgin Tivo locations



## fister

Anyone had an install in Belfast/Northern Ireland yet?
Is the rollout limited to particular regions so far?


----------



## mhopley

I had my Tivo installed in Manchester on saturday.


----------



## Stav777

I had a missed call from them over two weeks ago. Absolutely nothing since and getting frustrated. 
I'm in the Birmingham area, anyone know if anyone has had an install here yet?


----------



## warrenrb

My Belfast install is booked for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dave Knight

Stav777 said:


> I had a missed call from them over two weeks ago. Absolutely nothing since and getting frustrated.
> I'm in the Birmingham area, anyone know if anyone has had an install here yet?


I've got mine due for install on the 22nd (I'm in Birmingham) and my mate in Redditch is having his TiVo installed on the 23rd.. can't wait, had my S1 TiVo for years and missed it so much after putting it in moth balls when we got V+..


----------



## Stav777

Dave Knight said:


> I've got mine due for install on the 22nd (I'm in Birmingham) and my mate in Redditch is having his TiVo installed on the 23rd.. can't wait, had my S1 TiVo for years and missed it so much after putting it in moth balls when we got V+..


Cheers for the update DK.
I'll just wait and hope.


----------



## ukmidsguy

Our TiVo is due for install on Wednesday (16th) and we're in the Dudley area.

Can't wait though will be sad to 'retire' our S1...


----------



## ptruman

Stav777 said:


> I had a missed call from them over two weeks ago. Absolutely nothing since and getting frustrated.
> I'm in the Birmingham area, anyone know if anyone has had an install here yet?


They are running this week. I'm in North Brum and scheduled for Friday AM. I was offered Thursday but it was a bit of a pain!

I was phoned two weeks ago along with everyone else.


----------



## sammyh25

Install going ahead next Wed in Edinburgh. I ended up calling VM as I missed about 4 phone calls....


----------



## John McE

I'm in East Herts - and had mine installed today.


----------



## gbrowne

I am in Edinburgh and had 2 tivos installed this morning. The installers said they were the first ones they had installed!


----------



## Queb

Wolverhampton 8th March .. at least I might have 3 tuners from the start !


----------



## cwaring

Harrogate, North Yorks area next Tuesday; 22nd.


----------



## tankstage

Mine installed this morning (15/2)
The two chaps doing it said I was the first in the area ....(Earl Shilton, Leicestershire)


----------



## Pine Cladding

As siggy below


----------



## OzSat

gbrowne said:


> I am in Edinburgh and had 2 tivos installed this morning. The installers said they were the first ones they had installed!


Same or different rooms?


----------



## abuelbanat

Greenock this afternoon - the 2 installers said there were 2 in Glasgow currently.


----------



## jodie98deg

I'm in Manchester and install due Wednesday 23rd February.


----------



## digiflip

cwaring said:


> Harrogate, North Yorks area next Tuesday; 22nd.


nope carl not allowed im being installed nottingham tuesday 22nd February 2011 :up:


----------



## Plaiter

Chelmsford, Essex Friday 18th Feb.


----------



## davidthornton

Had 3 TiVo's installed today by an installer in Portsmouth. All on different floors. First one he's done outside of training.


----------



## nektar

Got mine yesterday - Teesside area


----------



## jonphil

Got mine 15th Feb
Nottingham / Derby area.
Installer said I was the first non Virgin staff he'd installed it for, but said he was doing on average one every two weeks.


----------



## ColinYounger

davidthornton said:


> Had 3 TiVo's installed today by an installer in Portsmouth.


Damn! Got mine coming this afternoon. Waaahhhhh! I wanted to be first!


----------



## Steve5424

abuelbanat said:


> Greenock this afternoon - the 2 installers said there were 2 in Glasgow currently.


There are more than 2 in Glasgow


----------



## okonski_uk

Steve5424 said:


> There are more than 2 in Glasgow


There surely must be - mine (in Glasgow) was delivered and installed at 0755hrs, the earliest I've seen anyone from VM turn up. Only the box itself was provided, no HDMI cable, instruction book or anything else.


----------



## Wizard

okonski_uk said:


> Only the box itself was provided, no HDMI cable, instruction book or anything else.


Mine came with the HDMI cable, it was actually list on the order confirmation letter as "item included in your package price". Didn't get an instruction book though.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Wizard said:


> Mine came with the HDMI cable, it was actually list on the order confirmation letter as "item included in your package price". Didn't get an instruction book though.


You can download and print the complete guide:

http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf


----------



## Wizard

Downloaded that before the TiVo was installed, would have been nice to actually get a real one though for my £149 rather than wasting my own ink printing out 36 colour pages


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Wizard said:


> Downloaded that before the TiVo was installed, would have been nice to actually get a real one though for my £149 rather than wasting my own ink printing out 36 colour pages


The one you actually get with the box (or supposed to anyway) is the "quick" guide and is not as concise as the "complete" one. 

http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_quick_guide.pdf

Just call 150 and request one I'm sure on of the fantastic call centre staff will help.


----------



## mangakid2009

im getting my VM tivo installed by 19th feb im in wellingborough, northamptonshire. i hope this helps everone


----------



## merlin

Got mine on 15th Feb - Birmingham area.

The installer did say that I was the first non Virgin staff he'd installed it for...


----------



## bobg

Was installed 15feb in SW London - the first real customer the particular installer had done.


----------



## nbaker

Got Mine installed on Tuesday 15th. (Grantham. Lincs)

The engineer brought a copy of the manual he had printed out before the visit.


----------

